
Angular 5.2 Now Available – Angular Blog - rbanffy
https://blog.angular.io/angular-5-2-now-available-312d1099bd81
======
oblio
Is anyone using Angular 2+ in prod? How is it working out and how complicated
is it to upgrade 2 -> 3 -> 4...?

~~~
zdragnar
[https://github.com/angular/angular-
cli/issues/8284#issuecomm...](https://github.com/angular/angular-
cli/issues/8284#issuecomment-341417325)

That comment is more or less a recurring experience for me. I've been solving
problems that are slightly out-of-the-box of the typical CRUD app, and Angular
2+ has been nothing but pain for me.

~~~
dehef
You can transpile with fusebox or ionic cli if angular cli is the problem. For
my next project I will use fuseboz with lazy loading (currently I use ionic)

------
candiodari
Remember people. We need AJAX because it makes websites faster and more
interactive. That's the basic concept behind all these frameworks.

Specifically, the old model:

request -[latency]> [server] -[latency]> response

Needs to be replaced by:

request -[latency]> [server] -[latency]> response

request -[latency]> [server] -[latency]> response

request -[latency]> [server] -[latency]> response

request -[latency]> [server] -[latency]> response

request -[latency]> [server] -[latency]> response

request -[latency]> [server] -[latency]> response

request -[latency]> [server] -[latency]> response

request -[latency]> [server] -[latency]> response

request -[latency]> [server] -[latency]> response

Why ? Because it's faster ! Damn you !

~~~
flukus
That's just the front end, you're missing a few request/response cycles to
microservices on the backend.

------
maxxxxx
Is Angular still cool in the JavaScript world? I have to take over an Angular
1 site. We have to make some big changes so we pretty much have to start from
scratch no matter what.

~~~
eitland
Not cool but well supported and easy to work with.

As other points out if a piece of js is cool today it is outdated somewhere
next month.

Having worked extensively with both the old angularjs as well as angular 4 and
5 my recommendation is to switch to the new angular if you are going to keep
developing it.

~~~
jrs95
React is still cool and that’s been the preferred thing for awhile now

------
chimmy_chonga
How big of a shift is moving from angular 1.x to 5?

~~~
pluto9
It would mean completely rewriting your UI. Angular 2+ is a completely
different framework from 1.x.

2+ shouldn't have even used the Angular name IMO.

~~~
eitland
FWIW some tools including an official one from Google exist to help in
migration.

I've worked with both 1.3-1.5 as well as 2, 4 and 5 and if I inherited a 1.x
codebase I'd rewrite it, if necessary one piece at the time.

